# Google Music help



## superblah (Oct 8, 2011)

Does anyone have a solution for this? Basically the doubles are what's locally stored on my SD card and what's uploaded to my Google music account. How do I get it to hide the cloud music when I have the album stored locally?


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

If you hit menu you should get the option to check "on device only"

~~ Tapped from the 7th dimension~~


----------



## superblah (Oct 8, 2011)

Maybe I should rephrase the question. Is there a way to make the albums I have on my device AND in the cloud only show the on device album without disabling access to the songs stored in the cloud?


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Ah .... I see. Not too sure why you're getting doubles, I just checked and I am not getting that.

Perhaps wipe data from Google Music app and try again??

~~ Tapped from the 7th dimension~~


----------



## superblah (Oct 8, 2011)

No dice


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you by chance have multiple Google accounts signed I ?

Sent via electromagnetic radiation


----------



## superblah (Oct 8, 2011)

No just one google account


----------

